# new addition and have no idea why



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

traded for this 45acp today and have no good reason why i would do such a thing :whistling:, 

should be a hoot to shoot.:gun_bandana::gunsmilie::gun_bandana:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL. Been there done that before .......


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would think that it would be fun to shoot.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

funny i have always talked down on the spray and pray type of guns , and now one sets here looking back at me WTH


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Notice the rubber on the trigger? These guns will slap that sh!t of your finger!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks i was wondering why it was on there, guess ill find out next week sometime


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The rubber has been added most likely to assist in "bump" firing...


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Think About.......*

.......installing a fake "can" on it,otherwise where are you gonna put your left hand so it wont get bit,burned,or shot ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

sawman you know back in the 70's you had to have 2 of them one for both hands,

darn thing weights 6.5 lb empty, MY DE 50 IS ONLY 5 LBS


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought one of those 4-5 years ago. Mine is a side cocker with a rail and red dot on top. Chambered for .45 it has a 13" barrel with an AR style fore grip. It's a bout as heavy as a cinder block.


----------

